# colombias finest.. suppliers of freshly roasted coffee



## Colombias Finest (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello coffee lovers, For many years now we have been supplying our products to many households. We are a family business and have recently expanded and are looking for restaurants / coffee shops and even offices out there that may be interested to supply or use our products. Please visit (link removed) to find out more. If any of you are interested to discuss what we can offer your yourself or your business please feel free to get in touch, we will be more than happy to answer any questions or to visit your establishment to discuss personally what you need and to show you our products so you can sample for yourselves. We Really appreciate all your support, we have been very low key for years and due to alot of our customers demands we have finally joined the masses, we believe our coffee and service is unique and are looking forward to hearing from you, many thanks for your time , Colombias finest.


----------

